
Ask HN: Is there a place to find all today's AWS announcements? - kmfrk
There are like EIGHT announcements on the front page alone, and it&#x27;s hard to wrap your head around.<p>Is there a place where I can keep up to date on everything, especially if there are more announcements to come?
======
crayon765
[https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/)

It contains all the updates in chronological order. Add it to your RSS feed to
get notified when new ones pop up.

